# Nokia E6



## GERMZ (Jun 27, 2011)

I've finally picked up my very own Nokia E6 ! After much asking around on forums  i decided that this was the phone for me  Boy was i right ! Absolutely love it 

*i.imgur.com/3YiFN.jpg

*i.imgur.com/rSC31.jpg

The battery life on it even with 3G on is fantastic ! I've gone the entire weekend without recharging it. Used it for average surfing , emails , texts and a bit of navigation... STILL going strong ! 

More impressions coming soon !


----------



## desiibond (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats buddy. how is Anna version of S^3?


----------



## Skud (Jun 27, 2011)

GERMZ said:


> I've finally picked up my very own Nokia E6 ! After much asking around on forums  i decided that this was the phone for me  Boy was i right ! Absolutely love it
> 
> *i.imgur.com/3YiFN.jpg
> 
> ...




Congrats!!!


----------



## mitraark (Jun 27, 2011)

How much ? I bought a E5 last month , 9k ..


----------



## GERMZ (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks Mate ! Fire away any questions you might have  I'm going to play around with it a bit more and then put up my impressions of the device

@Mitraark - Rs 18,000


----------



## NainO (Jun 27, 2011)

Congrats pal 
How much does the Anna version differs from previous one, both in - looks(interface) and performance???


----------



## noob (Jun 27, 2011)

18,000 down the drain. Could have got more powerful android phone in same price.


----------



## GERMZ (Jun 28, 2011)

@Naino : Anna is pretty smooth man.. and the new browser is great !

@TalktoAnil : What makes you think i even wanted an Android phone ?


----------



## dreatica (Jun 28, 2011)

GERMZ said:


> @Naino : Anna is pretty smooth man.. and the new browser is great !
> 
> @TalktoAnil : What makes you think i even wanted an Android phone ?



Lol congrats. Do post some screenshots of the Anna/beta/gamma whatever the name. (Sorry not sure what exactly is Anna)


----------



## gladiator7575 (Jun 28, 2011)

@Germz Yes! I was waiting for your review dude. Nice. So when can we can see more of it?


----------



## GERMZ (Jun 28, 2011)

Here you go guys ! I'm not much of a photographer so don't judge the pics !

The front : 

*i.imgur.com/2BahE.jpg

The Back : 

*i.imgur.com/7wMru.jpg

Can i say that i really like this E6 ? Very fast phone , exactly what i wanted !

Shoot any questions you might have !


----------



## gladiator7575 (Jun 28, 2011)

These look stunning, I was already gunning for the device in my mind. 

How is the battery back up like?

How is the display? 

Touch & type does it feel odd to use both at the same time?

Have you tried mails and office documents ?


----------



## guru_urug (Jun 28, 2011)

The last time I checked the name of this thread wasnt "android vs symbian". Stop the poop-flinging. Each one has own opinion and choice. Live with what u want. Peace


----------



## GERMZ (Jun 28, 2011)

@gladiator 

The battery back up so far seems to be very very good. The screen resolution is fantastic !

Touch and type is also very intuitive. I'm really enjoying using this device so far .

I'd say defo go for the phone !


----------



## mrintech (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 28, 2011)

@GERMZ, congrats. costly but then most important is the buyer being satisfied.

ok my question, the controls are touch based isn't? & the central square is D-Pad. when you press the directional keys on D-Pad doesn't the touchkeys get activated by accident?


----------



## GERMZ (Jun 30, 2011)

@Sam : No , they removed the touch area from the E72 and in my opinion thats a good move. it never worked too well on it.. i feel Symbian isn't designed with the Touchpad in mind.

Other than that , i haven't had any issues with the hotkeys on the side. Anna is actually quite a pleasure to work with. The smooth scrolling and 5 homescreens are definitely useful.

The new email client is such an improvement ! Everything works nice and smooth !


----------



## dreatica (Jun 30, 2011)

GERMZ said:


> @Sam : No , they removed the touch area from the E72 and in my opinion thats a good move. it never worked too well on it.. i feel Symbian isn't designed with the Touchpad in mind.
> 
> Other than that , i haven't had any issues with the hotkeys on the side. Anna is actually quite a pleasure to work with. The smooth scrolling and 5 homescreens are definitely useful.
> 
> The new email client is such an improvement ! Everything works nice and smooth !



How about reviewing the camera part ? Can you take some pics and post here plz


----------



## GERMZ (Jun 30, 2011)

Yes. I will take some pics and upload them here asap.


----------



## gladiator7575 (Jun 30, 2011)

@ Germz 

How is response of touch?

How is the GPS? Accurate enough? Voice guided navigation have tried it yet?

Any cons yet? 

Are you able to charge it via USB?

I need to pull the trigger soon. 

Thanks for the info mate!


----------



## siddhesh222 (Jun 30, 2011)

Any specific reason you didn't go for an android? 18k sounds overpriced for the features...


----------



## gladiator7575 (Jul 1, 2011)

siddhesh222 said:


> Any specific reason you didn't go for an android? 18k sounds overpriced for the features...



Ahem, I think I have to side with Guru_Urug




guru_urug said:


> The last time I checked the name of this thread wasnt "android vs symbian". Stop the poop-flinging. Each one has own opinion and choice. Live with what u want. Peace


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 1, 2011)

@Siddhesh : I needed something very well built and i find only Nokia satisfies me in that regard. The OS does all the basics well so i'm not biased against Symbian. I have Android devices with me as well but i didn't particularly need it here. The keyboard formfactor is great. So basically , this phone was perfect for me. 
18k is perfectly priced for this. What feature according to you is missing ?


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 4, 2011)

Okay i wanted to make videos but i don't have any other decent camera with me so i am linking some videos i founded by an E6 owner at TechEnclave. 

[YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnDuYLeu[/YOUTUBE]

Facebook on E6. The app on the phone does Twitter also but it is not shown in this video  :/ 

[Youtube]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n_WJmAXB84[/Youtube]


----------



## gladiator7575 (Jul 4, 2011)

Finally I caved in. And got my E6 too. 

I haven't had the time to tinker around with the camera settings. No macro has been used either. Here are a few pictures captured. 

*i.imgur.com/1a6Uk.jpg
*i.imgur.com/eGXQX.jpg
*i.imgur.com/jw4qD.jpg
*i.imgur.com/ItPRw.jpg

A video captured from my phone 

[YOUTUBE]qrpSjJkwgDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice pics Gladiator ! I'm quite impressed with the camera myself. The photographs are captured instantly which is quite beneficial. I guess thats where EDOF comes in 

Could you put up a video or something showing how Ovi maps works ? I'm a bit confused regarding it.


----------



## gladiator7575 (Jul 5, 2011)

GERMZ said:


> Nice pics Gladiator ! I'm quite impressed with the camera myself. The photographs are captured instantly which is quite beneficial. I guess thats where EDOF comes in
> 
> Could you put up a video or something showing how Ovi maps works ? I'm a bit confused regarding it.



I just got this from YouTube. [YOUTUBE]*www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNdRN8H3cZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the update Gladiator , i tried out navigation today morning while heading to office. Very impressed ! The map data is very accurate and GPS fix is almost instantaneous


----------



## Sarath (Jul 6, 2011)

Nice thats a phone I had dreamnt of years ago. 

Congrats bro. Give us a small review so that we can see how symbian stands in the face of competition today.


----------



## Tenida (Jul 6, 2011)

Good phone.Congrats


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 8, 2011)

@Tenida Thanks !

@Sarath : I posted some videos above but i don't know why they are not showing up here.

Here are some screenshots of the new browser. There is finally support for tabbed browsing. Overall responsiveness is all improved. I like it.... finally i can ditch Opera for the native browser.

*i.imgur.com/GU5sz.jpg

*i.imgur.com/omNNe.jpg

Watching movies on the E6 is such an awesome experience. The awesome pixel density really makes a difference even though the screen is slightly small


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 12, 2011)

The Nokia E6 is getting rave reviews all over the internet ! I'm really happy with my purchase. 

For those of you looking at usingit as a PDF reader, you should try out Picsel Smart Office ! Makes using office documents so much easier ! And it works perfectly well on the Nokia E6

Just realised that my E6 comes with USB on the go ! Copied over 1GB data from a friend's mobile phone while travelling in the  car. Very very impressed !


----------



## Anirvann (Jul 12, 2011)

Hmmm.. that E6 is looking very enticing. Coming from a Blackberry , do you think i should upgrade to the E6 ? I'm looking to try out something new and the Nokia hardware quality is always fantastic. What would you suggest ?


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 12, 2011)

Anirvann said:


> Hmmm.. that E6 is looking very enticing. Coming from a Blackberry , do you think i should upgrade to the E6 ? I'm looking to try out something new and the Nokia hardware quality is always fantastic. What would you suggest ?



I would definitely recommend that you give it a try. The OS is good looking and fluid. There is an app for pretty much everything i want so i haven't felt any of that "lack of apps" stuff. 

Whats your primary usage ?


----------



## Anirvann (Jul 12, 2011)

GERMZ said:


> I would definitely recommend that you give it a try. The OS is good looking and fluid. There is an app for pretty much everything i want so i haven't felt any of that "lack of apps" stuff.
> 
> Whats your primary usage ?



Quick reply !! 

Well i don't really many apps. I use Whatsapp on my phone and Gtalk. If those two are covered then i'm happy. What about the build quality and battery life ? I liked the high resolution screen when i saw it at a store.


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, the E6 supports WhatsApp , Gtalk via Ovi Chat and Nimbuzz / Fring. Excellent build quality. I dropped it a few times but no scratches at all. The high resolution screen is great while browsing , viewing images.


----------



## gladiator7575 (Jul 13, 2011)

I love the Anna interface. 

*i.imgur.com/kLfTV.jpg

*i.imgur.com/tYLcv.jpg

The smooth scrolling gives the touch of elegance. I have yet to explore most of the features of the phone.

I love the Symbian Anna. 

Here are some grabs from my phone. 

*i.imgur.com/tYLcv.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kLfTV.jpg

I have not explored many of the features. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice screenshots Gladiator  , do let us know how you're liking the phone. I am personally loving mine. Such a fantastic little device !


----------



## Anirvann (Jul 19, 2011)

QWERTY let's you type faster and touch makes browsing the web a flawless experience. Try it out at Nokia India - Nokia E6 Touch&Type | Facebook


----------



## suyash_123 (Jul 19, 2011)

Congrats buddy!!!

I own a Nokia N8 and I am really happy with all the H/w and software feature of it.
i call it my lil Desktop as all my desktop things are available in N8.

i am eagerly w8ing for Symabin anna as it has  50+ improvement... But i usually search on google i don't find any more Improvements details beyond 10 points.

Can u share  some?????


----------



## gladiator7575 (Jul 25, 2011)

The Nokia E6 has zip in built and a PDF reader. Somehow it comes handy in offbeat situations. 

I thought maybe you guys might appreciate it. 

Zip : 

*k.min.us/ieqhWc.jpg

*k.min.us/ieu6I8.jpg

*k.min.us/ieuDgU.jpg

*k.min.us/ieqDTW.jpg

*k.min.us/ieva8u.jpg

*k.min.us/ieqKsu.jpg

*i.minus.com/ieqM02.jpg

*k.min.us/ievlmY.jpg

*k.min.us/ieuymc.jpg


----------



## socrates (Jul 26, 2011)

For those in Mumbai E6 now comes for 17100 - 17400 there maybe some shops who might offer an even better deal if you look around.


----------



## GERMZ (Jul 27, 2011)

That sounds like a very good deal. Must say i am absolutely enjoying my time with this phone. The hardware is just amazing to look at and the keyboard is better than anything i've used till now !


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 1, 2011)

Gave a  presentation using Quick Office and TV output from my E6 today. Mind blown ! It was awesome  Plus the boss was impressed


----------



## Ethereal (Aug 1, 2011)

@germz Sounds great ! I've been considering getting an E6 myself. Looks like you really like it. Any particular cons i should look out for ?


----------



## GERMZ (Aug 2, 2011)

None so far. The high resolution screen takes some getting used to but its totally worth it. I'd say go for it.. you don't get any better qwerty phones.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 2, 2011)

Ethereal said:


> @germz Sounds great ! I've been considering getting an E6 myself. Looks like you really like it. Any particular cons i should look out for ?



It is a great phone. but do try out HTC Chacha and BB Bold too.


----------



## mobileN00b (Aug 4, 2011)

@ GERMZ and gladiator

Hi 
How is the battery life for this phone ? You mentioned that its pretty good before, but i thought since it has been quite some time , you must have a better idea now. Like on moderate or heavy usages does it stand its own..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## socrates (Aug 4, 2011)

Family member bought a Nokia E6 day before yesterday evening. I did the setup for GPRS, WiFi, installed all appointments, contacts above 500. Then yesterday I found that 3 of the _‘one touch keys’_ were not functioning even thought they were configured correctly. Returned it yesterday evening (in less than 24 hrs) to the retailer who gave me a new one today. I am still testing it only time will tell. It’s a great phone inspite this problem but I was shaken up (this is the third time something like this has happened to a Nokia purchase). Hoping for the best.


----------



## mobileN00b (Aug 5, 2011)

Hi
Will E6 get symbian Belle update or they will launch it with new nokia handsets only?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2011)

mobileN00b said:


> Hi
> Will E6 get symbian Belle update or they will launch it with new nokia handsets only?



It should get Belle, same is the case with all S^3 phones (as promised by Nokia)


----------



## socrates (Aug 7, 2011)

Phew !!!!!!!!! Just finished a marathon chat on a mobile phone wih Nokia Care  +912230303838. The reason. Just noticed on this (second phone, see above) phone that the notification for missed calls, sms etc would not appear in its normal location which is below the profile name but would appear only in the top right corner near the battery strength indicator. I rang them up thinking some settings might have been changed during start up in the shop (by the shop owner). First he apparently heard the model number wrong inspite of repeating the nomenclature at least 3 times (while talking to him) so he wasted at least 20 minutes as what he told me would not match what I have on the screen. After getting the right model number (& all this while keeping me waiting at least 6 times in the entire conversation) he still could not set it right, finally he came down to saying that what I have is correct (display only in the top right corner AND NOT the bottom left corner below the profile name). When I told him the previous piece had it & the user guide also mentions it in the bottom left corner, he finally got down to re setting to factory defaults all the while assuring me that my calendar & contacts would *NOT *be lost. I went ahead & reset it as I had a backup of all the calendar & contacts entries. And voila all call/sms notification were visible in correct location then I checked if all _‘one touch keys’_ were working. Now I have the job of re checking the unit all over again as I am not sure what might have gone wrong with this re set  I don’t trust these guys. But still, except for being a test of patience I still like this model. 

*UPDATE *. Looks like the '_solution_' given above was temporary in nature. Noticed that what was displayed did not go off when viewed & cleared & later notification for events (sms/missed calls etc) ONLY appeared in top right corner. Checked the user guide & pressed the on/off switch for 8 secs, phone restarted & all seems well but for how long is the moot point only time will tell will update later as things begin to unfold.


----------



## ss max (Aug 7, 2011)

congrats for this cool phone buddy


----------

